# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Lilou revenue a l'Association Pas Sans Toit malade

## olivia42

bonjour

J'ai 6 ans et je m'appelle Lilou
Je suis une chienne croisé griffon,adopté à l'age de 10 mois
Ma maitresse est tombé malade ,et peut plus s'occuper de moi
L' Association Pas Sans Toit ma repris sous son aile
Depuis le 24 Aout , je suis dans une famille d'accueil avec d'autres chiens , en attendant qu'une famille m'adopte 
Ma famille daccueil s'est aperçue que j'avais des soucis de santé et après plusieurs examens on m'a diagnostiqué la maladie de Cushing
je vais devoir prendre du Vetoryl 60 mg , et faire des analyses de sang régulièrement
Je dois aussi manger des croquettes spéciale diabète
Et cela jusqu'à la fin de ma vie 
Je recherche des marraines et parrains qui pourraient m'aider pour mon traitement très couteux 
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles régulièrement
vous pouvez envoyer un MP a ma famille daccueil , qui vous communiquera l'adresse de l'Association 
photos a venir 

Lilou

----------


## olivia42



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## olivia42

:: Lilou est toujours a la recherche de Marraines et Parrains pour sont traitement

----------


## olivia42

bonjour

 :: Lilou est toujours a la recherche de marraines et parrains pour sont traitement , merci pour Lilou

----------


## olivia42

bonjour 
Lilou a perdu beaucoup de poids , sont traitement Vetoryl 120 mg , Lilou le supporte très bien et je pense a stabilisée la maladie 
Lilou recherche toujours des Marraines et Parrains pour sont traitement  :: 
merci pour Lilou

----------

